# I Freaking LOVE Lollipop Loving



## LionQueen (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd heard the hype and while I thought it was pretty in pics, enough to want to get it, I really didn't get the hype.  I don't generally wear light lipsticks, either - I just feel like darker ones look better on me.  But I swatched it at MAC and it looked really pretty, I was intrigued, so I bought it.  Got it home and put it on, and OMG.  It's sooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 With my pale skin and red hair it just pops - it's fantastic.

It's this really unique color (as you know), I love the sheen from the reflective particles in it - it's soo much more than just a corally peachy lipstick.  So much so that I'm actually thinking of buying a backup. I haven't bought a lipstick backup in...gosh, _years_.  But I'll be sad when I run out and have to pay extra on Ebay, so I might take the plunge and do it.

Anyway, how awesome is this lipstick? Share your love for Lollipop Loving 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, if there's another amazing lipstick like this that most ppl should get, let me know?

eta - what liner do you guys use with this? I need to use liner... I've been using a Prestige one in like a dark muted orange, but is there a good MAC liner that really goes with LL?


----------



## koukla032487 (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't own LL because it looked too similar to Sandy B l/s (which I already own). I either use MAC's Subculture l/l with it or Victoria's Secret Very Sexy l/l in Ginger spice...which is a *great* liner to go with almost any of your lipsticks!


----------



## deven.marie (Apr 2, 2009)

LL is possibly my favorite l/s of ALL TIME. i love it. I haven't found anything that even comes close to it, the green irridesence is what really sets it off. I was super careful with my original tube from heatherette... i didnt wanna use it all up so i kinda saved it for special occassions haha, so needless to say i was ecstatic when i saw that it was being repromoted. i bought 2 more! so i now own 3 tubes and I am a happy camper


----------



## sharkbytes (Apr 2, 2009)

I looooove it!  So so pretty, especially if you put Nymphette on top.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 2, 2009)

LL is gorgeous! I got my backup of it today since I will use the heck out of it for the Spring season. It's pretty with any lipglass that you have.


----------



## Babylard (Apr 3, 2009)

oh you have red hair? LL was made for you! =D


----------



## *JJ* (Apr 3, 2009)

i love LL too, i'm glad i found it at a CCO yesterday so i saved some money too. plus the heatherette packaging is so funky


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 3, 2009)

my LL is coming in the mail! I can't wait!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 heard so much good stuff about this one. anyone know where to get good cheap lipliners. i don't think i can afford to buy anything else from MAC for a while.


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 3, 2009)

i too love my lollipop loving! i got it with heatherette and fell in love with it! it's the perfect spring summer lip colour! i can't wiat to put goldyrocks dazzleglass over it! i think that'll look amazing!

what i am annoyed about though is that it's sold out from the uk website already! usually it taked ages for things to sell out on the uk site! i was waiting to back to mac for it however if it's that popular over here then i shall buy it online if it comes back in stock.. i'm not going to a mac store for another 2 weeks!! epp!


----------



## mac_freak (Apr 3, 2009)

i love lollipop loving, i ve seen so man y haul anns swatches, and really wanted it, it came out in the uk yesterday, i swatched it on my hand and was like wow its even better, then i tried it on my lips lips and it looked awful! i realy wnated it to look nice on me


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 3, 2009)

I wear it with Stripdown and Dervish! I love putting Cthru, Pink Lemonade, and Enchantress lipglass's over it.


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 3, 2009)

i like LL with Mimmy from HK, Pink Grapefruit or this Victoria's Secret gloss my friend gave me. I think it's "hot cocoanut", but am not sure (the label is gone). Mimmy plays up the peach, Pink Grapefruit the green/gold shimmer and orange, and the VS gloss makes it this interesting peachy/coral color.

fun times.


----------



## n_c (Apr 3, 2009)

Dang I might be the only person on this thread that hates it. On me it looks like i smeared on green glitter.


----------



## fash10nista (Apr 3, 2009)

I recently bought it and love it! With my coloring (C4 in winter/NC45 in summer), it's a great nude lip. I use Gingerroot or Cream O' Spice l/l and Simply Delicious or HK She Loves Candy glosses...


----------



## rosasola1 (Apr 3, 2009)

I agree! I friggen LOVE it! Such a gorgeous shade


----------



## SMMY (Apr 3, 2009)

I love Lollipop Loving too. Generally I put Lure liner on underneath it and apply a touch of Sockhop over it.


----------



## LipglossLover13 (Apr 3, 2009)

Me too! I got it yesterday and it's already a fave. I've been wearing it with sock hop l/g over the top, can't wait to try it with some other glosses too.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 3, 2009)

favorite lipstick ever. Sooo pretty on it's own, or with sock hop or spring bean lipglass


----------



## MissAlly (Apr 3, 2009)

Post pictures of you all wearing it!I'm intrigued.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am not a fan of LL...but I tried it with Nice to Be Nice l/g from HK and it really worked for me....Maybe starting to have love for it now...


----------



## mtrimier (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissAlly* 

 
_Post pictures of you all wearing it!I'm intrigued._

 
I put some pics in my flickr set:

specktra stuff - a set on Flickr

doesn't really show the differences, though. sucka butt camera and lighting.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_I put some pics in my flickr set:

specktra stuff - a set on Flickr

doesn't really show the differences, though. sucka butt camera and lighting._

 

Love the LL + VS combo...gotta try that


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Apr 3, 2009)

i bought 3 when it was out with the heatherette line.


----------



## Ernie (Apr 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mtrimier* 

 
_I put some pics in my flickr set:

specktra stuff - a set on Flickr

doesn't really show the differences, though. sucka butt camera and lighting._

 
I love the blue/green lips!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 4, 2009)

On meeee


----------



## Chrystia (Apr 4, 2009)

Those of you who love it, do you have more soft toned lips or more pigmented? I have more pigmented lips, and I can't get lollipop lovin to work on me at all. I have worn it because of the MAC looks and it was my gratis, but I just think it gives my lips a muddy look.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 4, 2009)

My lips are soooo so pigmented :c


----------



## Ernie (Apr 4, 2009)

^^My lips are in the medium range, and it shows on my lips pretty well.


----------



## Rudyru (Apr 4, 2009)

My lips are the exact same colour as the VG VI SE and when I wear LL, it looks like I dipped my lips in a vat of frosting. Not flattering...at all.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 4, 2009)

I love lollipop loving...AHH this has opened up a new door for me. the door of lipsticks. i used to never like lip products, now I am constantly on the lookout for new lipsticks. The bad thing is, I always end up getting something similar to what I already have. Oh well at least I can use up lipstick faster than eyeshadows. Now that a whole different story...LOL

my lips are medium toned


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Apr 4, 2009)

i love ll on other people...but on me it just didn't work...which is sad because it's such a beautiful coral shade on other people...on me it's bleh...and it seems too light or something...just wrong...

i wish i loved it...i really wanted to...

c'est la vie!


----------



## darkishstar (Apr 5, 2009)

My favorite lipstick EVER. I will never get enough of Lollipop Lovin! It needs to be made perm stat!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 5, 2009)

Rach I think it looks very pretty and natural on you....I actually really like it....


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deven.marie* 

 
_LL is possibly my favorite l/s of ALL TIME. i love it. I haven't found anything that even comes close to it, the green irridesence is what really sets it off. I was super careful with my original tube from heatherette... i didnt wanna use it all up so i kinda saved it for special occassions haha, so needless to say i was ecstatic when i saw that it was being repromoted. i bought 2 more! so i now own 3 tubes and I am a happy camper 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Does it really look good on you skin tone?  Cuz I ama NC42 and I wanted to buy but I thought it wouldnt look good on me


----------



## brianjenny17 (Apr 6, 2009)

this is perfect with moonbathe lipglass<3


----------



## RockStar (Apr 6, 2009)

I love it too! It looks great with any makeup I put on!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Apr 6, 2009)

This is my favorite lipstick ever. Its needs to be perm!!!


----------



## erinmosh (Apr 7, 2009)

i wish this looked good on me. nc15/dark brown hair/blue eyes.


----------



## MacAddict09 (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erinmosh* 

 
_i wish this looked good on me. nc15/dark brown hair/blue eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
I have the same problem. I wanted to love it but I cant make it work on me.


----------



## fintia (Apr 7, 2009)

I swatched it and like a lot but did not buy... I want to get it when I do my B2M.. I still have to buy the palette and depot tho which I am soo nervous to do lol! but I''ve been thinking about a red l/s too so I am divided on that one..


----------



## Kelly78 (Apr 9, 2009)

Okay, after reading this thread, you guys have made me buy my first backup ever. Thanks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Really though, LL is a gorgeous color - perfect for spring and summer.


----------



## MissResha (Apr 9, 2009)

argh! i dont own this and i keep hearing about it. i wonder how it looks on brown skin girls.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_argh! i dont own this and i keep hearing about it. i wonder how it looks on brown skin girls._

 
It's pretty sheer on me....

Here are some fotd's 

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/f...bitten-119509/
http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/broadway-128335/


----------



## Jewels4Jewels (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm a nc 30 and usually light corals look horrible on me.

I bought LL today.  Almost didn't and decided at the last second to get it since it was the last tube at my MAC store.

Got it home and put it on under better lighting.  I'm seriously in love and pretty darn shocked how much I love it.


----------



## LionQueen (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah, I'm going to MAC tomorrow to get some Dazzleglasses (my first ever! So excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I think I"m going to get a backup of LL. 

Now the question is,  which D/G will look good with LL?  I plan to get three D/Gs, maayybe four - two pigmented ones and one sheer one that I can put over anything.  Anyone got any Dazzleglass suggestions for LL? I know someone mentioned Goldyrocks...


----------



## Bombshell1981 (Apr 10, 2009)

I absolutely love this lippie as well! Definitely in my top 5!


----------



## slipnslide (Apr 10, 2009)

My lips are sort of medium-pigmented, and at first I was disappointed in the texture of Lollipop Loving. It has a tendency to settle into the lines of the lips and look chalky. Now I realize it's going to last forever because it's really best if you just use a light hand and daub it on gently. Otherwise I'll use Myth or a concealer on the lip first to erase my pigmenting, and I really love it with Instant Gold ls/g.


----------



## Spikesmom (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LionQueen* 

 
_Yeah, I'm going to MAC tomorrow to get some Dazzleglasses (my first ever! So excited 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I think I"m going to get a backup of LL. 

Now the question is, which D/G will look good with LL? I plan to get three D/Gs, maayybe four - two pigmented ones and one sheer one that I can put over anything. Anyone got any Dazzleglass suggestions for LL? I know someone mentioned Goldyrocks..._

 
I bought Smile to wear over LL.


----------



## trendoid (Apr 14, 2009)

I am LOVING LL with Smile over it! Perfect pairing.


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 23, 2009)

I went to my nearest MAC counter a couple of weeks ago and asked the MA if they still had LL in stock since the tester was missing and she said that they did but I was too dang distracted by the other lip stuff to really check it out and I had been lemming on getting it for a minute now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




....and now that I have seen it on some brown girls, it looks like it could be a winner with the right l/g over it...soooo I guess I'll be making another trip to the counter ASAP before they run out.


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Apr 25, 2009)

I got it the other day, I like it. I wouldn't say I love it, I've yet to hit the ZING combination (don't own any MAC lip/dazzleglasses). It almost looks too light or something for me. I'll keep trying though :]

Any other NC/NW 15-20ish girls know what LL combinations looks good on them?


----------



## exoticarbcqen (Apr 25, 2009)

I bought it, tryed it, hated it, sold it. 
bought it again, tryed it again, hated it even more.

I am a NC 30-35 with dark blue/black hair and dark eyebrows..looked like pink/green mush on my lips.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2009)

I will finally get Lollipop Loving soon, just one more week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can't wait to try it. I passed it with Heatherette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but now I will get it!


----------



## aaj83 (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *exoticarbcqen* 

 
_I bought it, tryed it, hated it, sold it. 
bought it again, tryed it again, hated it even more.

I am a NC 30-35 with dark blue/black hair and dark eyebrows..looked like pink/green mush on my lips._

 

the EXAAACT same thing happened with me...but the only difference is i didn't buy it again..lolz...but omg..i haaaated it on myself...i ended up selling it


----------



## Sashan (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm NC20, blonde hair, blue eyes and it looks a little tacky on me by itself but with Smile Dazzleglass, it's heaven 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've been wearing that combo for the last few days with redhead MSF as a blush.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Le-Saboteur* 

 
_I got it the other day, I like it. I wouldn't say I love it, I've yet to hit the ZING combination (don't own any MAC lip/dazzleglasses). It almost looks too light or something for me. I'll keep trying though :]

Any other NC/NW 15-20ish girls know what LL combinations looks good on them?_


----------



## HeatherAnn (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm lukewarm about LL... It's only Ok b/c it doesn't show true to color on my pigmented lips.


----------



## -.LadyKay* (Apr 27, 2009)

I want one!


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Apr 30, 2009)

I was recommended (by the very lovely Rocketqueen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )  to try it with one of the tricolor lipglasses from the sugarsweet collection - I was hesitant because I do not like them very much, but..... !!! Simply delicious with LL is my HG combo from now on! It is GORGEOUS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







I am an NC25-30 (NW20-25) for reference!


----------



## twilightessence (Apr 30, 2009)

You know, I got LL last summer when it came out with Heatherette and wore it all through the season. I forgot about it then when it was repromoted I found my old one and it was nearly gone LOL. So, I had to get another one. I have NEVER used up a lipstick in my life. But apparently it was my color last summer... And it'll be my color again this summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 30, 2009)

I really love this color too.  The green tones seem to neutralize my super pigmented lips a la Spring Bean.  I have been topping it w/ Love Nectar and Spring Bean.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 30, 2009)

I also love this lipstick. I bought it with the Heatherette release and this is one of my fave nude lippies. That's saying a lot coz I don't usually like glaze finish. I love it on its own or under Nymphette, Sock Hop or Pink Grapefruit. I'm NW25 for reference.

Btw, even though I love LL, I didn't get a backup. The only lipstick that I would get a backup of is Up the Amp. But that one is perm so no worries...


----------



## lollipop_lovin (May 3, 2009)

I love LL so much I made my username after it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I still need to buy Goldyrocks Dazzleglass and try that out with it.


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (May 3, 2009)

Okay - I am officially addicted to LL!!!! Even though I just got it from the sugarsweet collection - PLUS a back up, I bought one from the heatherette collection yesterday from a very nice spectrarette!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But the heatherette packaging is awesome and with LL that is a win win situation!!!!!!


----------



## tepa1974 (May 4, 2009)

I've never bought a back-up of anything....until now.  I purchased my first back-up of Lollipop Loving!  I love this lipstick and it looks slightly different depending on the lipliner I use.


----------



## CherryElion (May 17, 2009)

I loove lollipop loving!! i got it with the repromote and im so happy i did! Now im just thinking bout gettin a back up!! I think it looks lovely with nymphette lipglass, here are some pics with flash!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1st pic bare lips
2nd LL
3rd LL + Nymphette




NC42
Dark Brown Hair
Brown eyes


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 17, 2009)

I don't care too much for lollipop lovin either. It barely showed on me but it didnt look that great. So I just added it to my kit for clients. From the sugarsweet collection I actually liked Bubbles and St. Germain better!


St. Germain!


----------



## claralikesguts (May 17, 2009)

^ SG looks sooo good on you!


----------



## xkleverxkittyx (May 17, 2009)

Thank you! I want to love LL (i searched so hard for it!) but it just wont comply, so this is my new summer shade lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_^ SG looks sooo good on you!_


----------



## redwhiteblue (May 18, 2009)

I wanted it pretty bad when it first came out but I didnt have the money to spend at the time and I was scared of trying it blind since I would have to order online but when it came back I had to go for it. It will be here any day now and I cant wait just to see the thing.

I have heard it will suit me because of my red hair and fair skin but nothing is foolproof.  hopefully I will update soon embracing it as my HG too

 edit- I really like it. I did not expect to but its great.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CherryElion* 

 
_I loove lollipop loving!! i got it with the repromote and im so happy i did! Now im just thinking bout gettin a back up!! I think it looks lovely with nymphette lipglass, here are some pics with flash!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




1st pic bare lips
2nd LL
3rd LL + Nymphette




NC42
Dark Brown Hair
Brown eyes_

 
Those lip combos look great!!


----------



## broken_soul (May 18, 2009)

I love LL!!! I was lucky and found it at CCO (Heatherette packaging).


----------



## minnie_moo (May 18, 2009)

I just ordered LL from my-boo-kitty on eBay & I can't *wait* to get it after reading so many rave reviews here! Fingers crossed I love it as much as everyone else


----------



## User38 (May 18, 2009)

This is my second tube of LL.. I had the older one.  They seem Slightly different.. but still like two sisters. So, yes I love LL too.. but after this tube.. it's curtains for it


----------



## Tsunami Rose (May 20, 2009)

I just got this lip color. Its my first MAC lipstick. I was so excited about it because I'm not used to wearing lipstick and this is the perfect shade for me to start off with. Its natural looking on me. Buuuuuuuut then I went and forgot it along with the other stuff I bought at MAC at my cousin's house in CA. Poo on me.


----------



## carlierae26 (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tsunami Rose* 

 
_I just got this lip color. Its my first MAC lipstick. I was so excited about it because I'm not used to wearing lipstick and this is the perfect shade for me to start off with. Its natural looking on me. Buuuuuuuut then I went and forgot it along with the other stuff I bought at MAC at my cousin's house in CA. Poo on me._

 
This was my first Mac lipstick as well.  I love it.


----------



## brianjenny17 (May 26, 2009)

i now officially have 3 backups .. i cant stop


----------



## GlamQueen21 (May 26, 2009)

I fell back in love with LL!! So pretty! I should get a 2nd backup of it before it disappears off of the website or else I can go on Ebay and get the Heatherette version.


----------



## chiara (May 27, 2009)

I got it from the heatherette collection, mainly because I liked the packaging so much, I needed at least one lipstick. But I actually love the color! I wear it with this old Dior lipgloss that is peach with subtle green undertones, it looks amazing.


----------



## minnie_moo (May 27, 2009)

Ok my LL just arrived... & I'm in love! I'd not seen it IRL before, only online, & I was a bit wary when I first opened it & saw how green & shimmery it was. But then I tried it on and wow! I've never been a big l/s person before & I've never been even remotely close to using up an entire tube, but LL may have changed all that


----------



## LionQueen (May 28, 2009)

Just an update: I'm still loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It just looks so fantastic - I don't know what it is.  I don't even like light lipstick colors, I never think they look good on me, but LL is the exception.  Lovesit... already got 1 backup and may get another.


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (May 28, 2009)

For the last year or so its have been my favorite lipstick! i love it!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jun 1, 2009)

So, uh.

I definitely have five Lollipop Lovin now.

Someone shoot me.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jun 1, 2009)

^Five?! Wow! I thought I was obsessed with Lollipop Loving!


----------



## misha5150 (Jun 1, 2009)

Just finished placing an order for Lollipop Loving on MAC's website.....ohh I can't wait til it comes!!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamQueen21* 

 
_I fell back in love with LL!! So pretty! I should get a 2nd backup of it before it disappears off of the website or else I can go on Ebay and get the Heatherette version._

 
And pay way tooo much...get one off the website or B2M for one at the store 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_So, uh.

I definitely have five Lollipop Lovin now.

Someone shoot me._

 
I am forever shooting you...you are ike a cat you have 9 lives...I know I have shot you 5 times already

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_Just finished placing an order for Lollipop Loving on MAC's website.....ohh I can't wait til it comes!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
My bu arrived today yeah!!!!


----------



## enigmatic (Jul 13, 2009)

It looks really pretty in the tube. The shimmer is nice but I think it's overhyped. My lips are really pigmented, so it didn't stand out as much as I had hoped. It's still nice, though.


----------



## kariii (Jul 13, 2009)

I love LL with pink lemonade, so pretty!


----------



## Kinderwhore (Jul 14, 2009)

I usually loathe lipsticks with any kind of coral shade, but Lollipop Loving was a revelation for me. I have a small mouth, which is only accentuated when I wear bold colours, but at the same time I think too neutral colours are dull as all hell. LL is perfect. And if I want to give it a little kick I put on a really thin coat of Urban Decay's Lip Gunk in Biker.


----------

